# Vintage Sekonda Cosmanaut Chronograph Watch



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been offered one of these in trade for a couple of my "later" Sekonda's + a bit of "readies". I'm tempted but not enough to jump! Should I???????


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you like it? and do you like chronos? :yes: Then most likely the answer is yes - otherwise you'll kick yourself later on!

I acquired a cheap Sekonda chrono in a lucky bag - a quartz admittedly - it was enough to convince me that a) I don't really like chronos, and b ) I don't have a logical use for one and c) if I was ever gonna get one it would be a real one with a nice 3133 movemnet in it and a classic dial :yes: But that's just me h34r: :cheers:


----------

